
Show HN: Procedural Planet Generation - jarett
http://jarettgross.me/Procedural-Planet-Generation/planets.html
======
gus_massa
It's too slow :(.

Are you generating all the points of view before showing it? Can you show a
work in progress view of the intermediate steps?

~~~
jarett
I'm generating the entire mesh before showing anything. I'm tentative to
display in-progress steps since that would slow it down even more as I'd have
to add and remove meshes from the scene. There is a progress bar indicator at
the top of the screen to show that something is happening.

~~~
gus_massa
The progress bar at the top finish long before I can see the image.

I think you can try how it feels when the page shows the intermediate steps.
Sometimes a slower page with some intermediate result is nicer than a faster
page that is blank for a long time. Something like a splash screen.

